
Elevator Hacking: From the Pit to the Penthouse [video] - hawkharris
http://new.livestream.com/internetsociety/hopex1/videos/57102621
======
PaulHoule
I remember the time I rode an elevator top to the attic of a university
building where we found about a ton of mercury and an old radioactive waste
storage area. That sent us to the building core of a building next door to
sneak into the graduate lab and borrow a Geiger counter.

A few years later they cleaned the area out and moved the Latino studies
department in.

~~~
nnnnni
So basically it was a small-scale model of what happens in city neighborhoods?

~~~
cobrausn
Well currently in many cities, shortly afterward some engineering department
would move in next door and make that area prime spot for tech collaboration
and study, and after a while the Latino Studies department would have to be
relocated off campus.

~~~
nnnnni
...but then the engineering department would start sending their people out to
the new off-campus location to pick up their materials?

(alluding to the google bus fiasco)

------
gulbrandr
The video can be downloaded here:
[http://livestreamvod-f.akamaihd.net/events/000000000030c2ae/...](http://livestreamvod-f.akamaihd.net/events/000000000030c2ae/19d2ee6c-f8a5-4d3a-bc09-2d2d21c3912c_2096.mp4)

~~~
the137
How'd you pull the video? There's a couple on there I'd like to cache

~~~
gulbrandr
When you launch the video, the player downloads this file:
[http://api.new.livestream.com/accounts/686369/events/3195566...](http://api.new.livestream.com/accounts/686369/events/3195566/videos/57102621.smil)

In it, you can find
/events/000000000030c2ae/19d2ee6c-f8a5-4d3a-bc09-2d2d21c3912c_2096.mp4

And since the streaming comes from
[http://livestreamvod-f.akamaihd.net/](http://livestreamvod-f.akamaihd.net/),
I get:

[http://livestreamvod-f.akamaihd.net/events/000000000030c2ae/...](http://livestreamvod-f.akamaihd.net/events/000000000030c2ae/19d2ee6c-f8a5-4d3a-bc09-2d2d21c3912c_2096.mp4)

------
brianbreslin
Can someone summarize this? I don't have 2 hours to watch.

~~~
femto
* An elevator is basically an open door to a building.

* Every lift has mandated modes that allow an operator to take full control and override any building access controls.

* The security on these modes is poor.

* Don't do dumb things with elevators

I'd encourage you to watch it in full, as it is interesting and contains more
detail than the above suggests.

~~~
sbhere
Decent summary, and I'd also encourage the watch-in-full. Even play in the
background without visual aids, as the presenters did a great job enhancing
the data via presentation.

------
Lifescape
Looks like the video was removed. Anyone have a mirror?

~~~
audeyisaacs
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOzrJjdZDRQ&list=UUeUXM6fLbf...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOzrJjdZDRQ&list=UUeUXM6fLbfvJuaIL0Puue3g)

------
theplaz
This is pretty cool!

